# Sorting Through the Sales Spiel



## isilwath (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello.

We are Wyndham Kona Hawaiian owners who bought on the resale market. Recently, we were staying at the resort in Kona & got roped into a sales pitch. As resale owners we always get beat up about not having "developer" points, and we need to upgrade, $20,000 please, etc. etc. but this time, we were told about TPI. Apparently, Wyndham Hawaii owners are enrolled in TPI automatically, and have access to all benefits therein. 

Now I have some questions:

1) Is there any difference between the membership of a Wyndham Hawaii "developer" TPI member and an individual who pays $99/yr for a TPI Premier Access membership?

2) The sales rep went on and on about how she could get the same weeks we could with our membership in Wyndham, but where it would cost us 200,000+ pts for a week, it would only cost her 77,000 points. As far as I can tell, TPI deals in weeks, not points, so where is this 77,000 points/wk coming from?

3) TPI specifies that MF be paid for the deposited week, but we pay our MF on a monthly basis. Does this influence our ability to deposit a week?

That's all for now, I'm sure I'll have more later, but I am just trying to sort the facts from the sales "smoke".

Thank you

Theresa


----------



## TPIRep (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello,

In order to give you the most accurate information regarding your membership and eligibility for various benefits with Trading Places, I would recommend you email: exchange@tradingplaces.com. 

Please provide the following information when you email so our representatives can locate your account and assist with any inquiries you may have:

Full Name(s), as it appears on your contract
Mailing Address
Phone #
Email address
Contract #

If you do not have all the above information, please provide what you do have. Thank you for your inquiry and we look forward to hearing from you.


----------

